# "Sassy Girl Creations" 2012 Breast Cancer Awareness Dress



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Many of you know that I make custom little doggie clothes, mostly for Sassy and a few of her friends here and there. Anyway, being a breast cancer survivor, Breast Cancer Awareness is a cause I don't take lightly. This year Sassy's dress was very unique. The little butterfly has the pink ribbon as her body, and the words in the wings say: Love, Courage, Faith, & Hope. The skirt has ladies representing various stages of hair growth due to treatments. Some are bald, some are wearing scarfs, some have very short boyish hair, etc. There is a little blingy thingy on the ribbon at the waist. Sassy thought that any girl having a bad hair day (week, month, year) deserved a little bling. We were in NC during the month of Oct. and Sassy wore this dress for most of our outings. She and the dress got a lot of attention. Just wanted to share with our SM friends a picture of her pretty dress.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What an absolutely original & fantastic creation Pat! I am sure Sassy wore this w/pride!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That is really beautiful, and what an inspiring creation.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

how precious....I love it....


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

That is beautiful.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So pretty!!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

WOW....that is beautiful. You are very talented indeed. I love it!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> What an absolutely original & fantastic creation Pat! I am sure Sassy wore this w/pride!


Sandi, one thing I loved about this dress is all of the colors. It turned out so pretty. 



Furbabies mom said:


> That is really beautiful, and what an inspiring creation.


Thank you! 



gigigirlz said:


> how precious....I love it....


Thank you! 



maltese#1fan said:


> That is beautiful.


Thank you! 



Sylie said:


> So pretty!!!!


 Thank you!


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

It is a beautiful way to show support. My mom is a 12 yr survivor so i to take it seriously.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

dragonsdawn said:


> It is a beautiful way to show support. My mom is a 12 yr survivor so i to take it seriously.


 That is great for your mom....I am going on 18 yrs. :chili::chili:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh my, that is beautiful.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Beautiful, Pat! The details on the dress are amazing.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I love that dress!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow Pat, that dress is gorgeous, you are so talented!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Pat, that's another beautiful and unique creation dedicated to a very special occasion. 

The colors are so pretty and as always I like your detailed work! :thumbsup:

I know Sassy will look absolutely precious wearing it! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Pat, what a stunningly beautiful dress. The detail and message on the dress is so awesome and inspiring. You are very talented, Pat. And, what a touching way for you and gorgeous Sassy to have supported Cancer Awareness month in October.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

You are very talented Pat. The dress is so unique and inspiring. There is nothing like something made from the heart and will look awesome on beautiful Sassy!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

That is beautiful Pat! You did an awesome job.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - well you've finally done it. You've topped yourself. What a beautiful, meaningful dress with so many messages to help and heal breast cancer patients. I have to share the image with my neighbor going through her treatments right now. I know she'll love it. It's really a stand out. A duplicate dress would make a great fundraiser for the cause as well. :aktion033:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Absolute perfection! My MIL is a double breast cancer SURVIVOR and she would love this! Anything girly and with lots of sass is totally her style. In the hospital she wore her leopard pajamas and had me come in "the morning after" and do her makeup and the lady down the halls too! Fighting with Sass is a beautiful thing indeed  .


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Pat, you are one talented lady! I just love that dress and it has so much meaning. I know Sassy is just beautiful in it!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

SO cute!!! Do you have a page where you sell the clothes you make???


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

italianna82 said:


> SO cute!!! Do you have a page where you sell the clothes you make???


 No, sorry I don't have a website. I used to sell my Sassy Girl Creations by word of mouth, but I got so busy I could not keep up with the orders. So today I just do a few dresses here and there....mostly for Sassy. And of course for her annual buddy, and Secret Santa....special occasions.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh Pat, what little one wouldn't be proud to wear that beautiful dress in support of breast cancer. My grandmother died in 1964 with it, and I get my mammograms yearly. Never know if it skips a generation. You do wonderful work Pat, it is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That is so very beautiful. You are incredibly talented. :wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Pat, that dress is beautiful!! My assistant at work was just diagnosed with breast cancer and is in her first week of radiation treatments. I will have to show her this dress. You are so talented.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Pat!! That is stunning! You should consider taking orders and raise funds for breast cancer. As a cancer survivor (not breast) I know how much these causes mean to us!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Pat, that dress is awesome! I've lost two aunts and two friends to breast cancer and have another aunt, two cousins and many friends who are survivors so this is near and dear to me. What a beautiful tribute!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Another survivor here......... I can relate to the skirt design been there done that. Wow you are so talented what a beautiful tribute for a good cause and you had a beautiful model to wear it.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat the dress is beautiful. I have that fabric, LOVE IT

I don't sew much anymore just lost interest

So I can really apprieate your creations.

I would give Pat's creation a :good post - perfect


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow! You are super talented-- I love the dress and what it stands for  The colors are super cute~ and the bling is perfect


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your sweet compliments. I love the dress and think it is wonderful. I am sure I could take orders and make many of them, but I am early retired, by my choice, and I don't want to have to sew that much. Sewing is my hobby and I don't want it to become a job. I enjoy creating nice clothes for Sassy and her friends. :wub:

*****Now I wonder what I will make for her SS buddy? :innocent:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

From one breast cancer survivor to another...Congrats on such a beautiful creation to honor those who have become warriors to win this important battle. It is difficult to find items for dogs during this important month, thank you for sharing.


----------

